
How to Use Let's Encrypt SSL Certificates with Heroku and AWS CloudFront - rgubby
https://engineering.talis.com/articles/how-to-use-lets-encrypt-ssl-certificates-with-heroku-and-aws-cloudfront/
======
lastobelus
am I correct that this is READ-ONLY? Or does cloudfront now support HTTPS
methods other than GET in a web distribution?

